# drinks on keto



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Been sticking to this religiously all week i am cutting peanut butter out ( i am addicted to it now ) and i am not dropping any weight i feel mega bloated all the time i brought a bg monitor and i dont know how to read it its saying e-1 all the time

anyways i love a cuppa tea i have been having 2 in the morning and one b4 i go to bed and i have been drinking 4 litres of water in the day ( i am always thirsty )

is drinking tea ok ? what about low cal no sugar squash ( One every now and again not all the time )

j


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> Been sticking to this religiously all week i am cutting peanut butter out ( i am addicted to it now ) and i am not dropping any weight i feel mega bloated all the time i brought a bg monitor and i dont know how to read it its saying e-1 all the time
> 
> anyways i love a cuppa tea i have been having 2 in the morning and one b4 i go to bed and i have been drinking 4 litres of water in the day ( i am always thirsty )
> 
> ...


look in the manual what error-1 is- its VERY important to be able to use the BG meter properly.

PB keeps MANY people out of keto, and with the high cals.. stops weight loss... nothing wrong with tea- but only if you use artificial sweetners, and no milk (4-5g carbs/100ml).

diet coke, 7-up free, diet sprite are great, lilt zero & fanta zero have 1g carbs per can.... usually OK- depends on how many you have!


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> look in the manual what error-1 is- its VERY important to be able to use the BG meter properly.
> 
> PB keeps MANY people out of keto, and with the high cals.. stops weight loss... nothing wrong with tea- but only if you use artificial sweetners, and no milk (4-5g carbs/100ml).
> 
> diet coke, 7-up free, diet sprite are great, lilt zero & fanta zero have 1g carbs per can.... usually OK- depends on how many you have!


thanks so much i really really craving A COKE ZERO SOOOO MUCH

MY BG MOINIOR IS RUBISH IT KEEPS TELLING ME E1 NUMBER I HAVE USED MOST OF MY TEN STRIPS I NEED TO ORDER MORE CAN U USE THE SAME STRIP ONCE ?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> thanks so much i really really craving A COKE ZERO SOOOO MUCH
> 
> MY BG MOINIOR IS RUBISH IT KEEPS TELLING ME E1 NUMBER I HAVE USED MOST OF MY TEN STRIPS I NEED TO ORDER MORE CAN U USE THE SAME STRIP ONCE ?


strips can be used once only,what brand monitor do you have? you can get more strips and lancets off ebay,you may have a faulty monitor,acu-chek are a good brand to puchase,mine cost me about a teener


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

joe.b said:


> strips can be used once only,what brand monitor do you have? you can get more strips and lancets off ebay,you may have a faulty monitor,acu-chek are a good brand to puchase,mine cost me about a teener


i have the acu check one i will order some more i will try again when is the best time to do it how many strips dpo use a day

do u have to do it every day i been on this keto diet for nearly 2 weeks apart from one bad day but was back on it i dont think im in keto i have lost hardly nothing :confused1:

i dont crave choc bread or anything yet i have had no headaches im a little tired but the coconut oil gives me so much energy that is my lil miricle ( its so benifical to everything )


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> i have the acu check one i will order some more i will try again when is the best time to do it how many strips dpo use a day
> 
> do u have to do it every day i been on this keto diet for nearly 2 weeks apart from one bad day but was back on it i dont think im in keto i have lost hardly nothing :confused1:
> 
> i dont crave choc bread or anything yet i have had no headaches im a little tired but the coconut oil gives me so much energy that is my lil miricle ( its so benifical to everything )


you only really need to check your bg levels after meals,give it half hour you've ate,check bg level..if it hasnt rose then you know that food type is ok for you,once you have all your 'foods' that dont knock you out of keto youe shouldnt really need it again unless you wanna check it every now and again.

more importantly if you hasnt lost any weight you have an issue with your diet,if you post up a typical day im sure we can adjust it for you


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> thanks so much i really really craving A COKE ZERO SOOOO MUCH
> 
> MY BG MOINIOR IS RUBISH IT KEEPS TELLING ME E1 NUMBER I HAVE USED MOST OF MY TEN STRIPS I NEED TO ORDER MORE CAN U USE THE SAME STRIP ONCE ?


acu check does seem to have more faults than the bayer meters- i' ve used bayer meters for years and highly recommend them.



xxxjessiexxx said:


> i have the acu check one i will order some more i will try again when is the best time to do it how many strips dpo use a day
> 
> do u have to do it every day i been on this keto diet for nearly 2 weeks apart from one bad day but was back on it i dont think im in keto i have lost hardly nothing :confused1:
> 
> i dont crave choc bread or anything yet i have had no headaches im a little tired but the coconut oil gives me so much energy that is my lil miricle ( its so benifical to everything )


you can only use a strip once.

if you're not losing weight on keto- you're unlikely to be in keto.... or your cals are too high (however on keto, even maintenance cals will make you lose weight).

read the keto BIBLE:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

free download..

Cocunut oil is great (MCT a little better, but is essentially 50% coconut oil).

like joe.b says, post up your diet..


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

im NOT LOOSING ANY WEIGHT i feel so bloated too

and my bg monitor isnt working properly i need to get more cartridges i havent even checked it and wasted 2 cartridges grrrrr

please can you check my diet

meal 1 either 4 slices bacon or 3 eggs cooked in coconut oil ( i am swapping them each day )

meal 2 penut butter 2tps with celery

meal 3 tuna i tin 20g f fat mayo and lettece

meal 4 50g chicken 100g avercado

meal 5 omlette 2 eggs lil spinich and cheese i think about 40g

i have been having tea in between and occassionally coke zero

does this need adjusting ??

i am taking the pnut butter off the list

i feel so bloated all the time !!! and dont think this is working whats so ever

im cardio 4 times a week with 45 mins each time ( this is the only chance i get )

HELP

j


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Constipation maybe!


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

get the pepermint tea going !!!!

NO TEA FOR MOI !


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

How much water are you drinking?


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> How much water are you drinking?


3-4 litres im sooooo thirsty all the time !!!!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> im NOT LOOSING ANY WEIGHT i feel so bloated too
> 
> and my bg monitor isnt working properly i need to get more cartridges i havent even checked it and wasted 2 cartridges grrrrr
> 
> ...


think there is room for improvement,firstly all you have is a list of foods,it is very important to work out your macros(protein fat etc) it really is worth an hour of time to read labels,check data on various websites(miday.com is ideal and free)you firstly need to workout your maintenance as far as calories are concerned so let's just say for arguments sake you need 2000 a day,aim for 1800 a day and with a good keto plan and cardio weight should drop

When weight loss slows you can drop cals another 100 or so and maybe adding more cardio.

don't give up on dieting,you will find what works for you,just keep things simple.

good luck


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> 3-4 litres im sooooo thirsty all the time !!!!


hmmmm.....maybe its just your eating too much then...you need to work out your macros properly no more than 30g carbs a day and minimum 60% of cals needs to be fat


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks so much for the help i will look on that website

i have about 1500 cal a day

i burn cardio 500-800 cal 4 times a week

j


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

i get confused working out macros would u help us please ?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> im NOT LOOSING ANY WEIGHT i feel so bloated too
> 
> and my bg monitor isnt working properly i need to get more cartridges i havent even checked it and wasted 2 cartridges grrrrr
> 
> ...


stop dicking around with the BG monitor- get a new bayer from Boots- about £20-£25, and measure 30mins after your meal to see if you're on track..


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thank you so much doin a shop weekend god this has taken me ages to get into

il save bacon 4 a treat day stick to eggs then (best get down the farm getting couple tray of eggs lol )

j


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

take a psyllium husk fibre supplement - what is this does this have calories fat in it where can i get this from

j


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Last time i did a Ketogenic Diet i got my Husks here

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks

Per 9g:

Energy: 34.0cal

Protein: trace

Carbohydrates: 8.0g

Fibre: 6.7g

Calcium: 27.0mg

Iron: 162.0mcg


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

stl said:


> Last time i did a Ketogenic Diet i got my Husks here
> 
> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks
> 
> ...


thanks v much


----------

